# AtiTool dropping my defaults?



## Kirium (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a 9800Pro 128mb.  I just installed Ati Tool and was reading the forums. Well the first thing I did was detect max core.

I started at 378/337.50 for my core/mem

Anyway after about 20min it had already dropped my core to 370mhz

Should it be dropping? Does this mean my card is bad?

Thanks, I'm fairly new to this and wondered what the deal is.


----------



## Kirium (Feb 17, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2005)

if your card has a temp sensor, look at the reading and post it here.

if not, look at your 5V and 12V rails in MBM5 (or similar mobo status application)

also try making sure the fan is still spinning, and that you arent using the cat 5.1 drivers, they seem a bit dodgy.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 17, 2005)

also try to switch to old scanning method in settings and see if it makes a difference .. do you have the catalyst control center installed/running?


----------



## ati.bob (Feb 17, 2005)

Happened the same to me as said in this thread.. http://forum.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2206


----------



## Kirium (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes, I do have Catalyst running, I believe. Should I turn that off?

I'll try the old scanning method in settings and see if that works as well.

As for the rails on the Mobo. I honestly don't know where/what those are.

thanks


----------

